# My kids have thwarted my upgrade plans



## wsmith96 (Sep 5, 2015)

*Sigh*.... I ended up in a dilemma that is pretty cool. Typically with any hobby gear of mine, I upgrade over time using the proceeds from the sale of my previous equipment. I think that most of us do that here on this forum. But, a year ago the adult photography group leader of our local 4-H club decided to retire from the position and with no one else to step in, I volunteered. 

The first year was rough. Most of the kids who signed up for the photography project were no more than 10 years old. I had to convey general photography terms and techniques into something that youth would understand. It wasn't easy, but in the end I had 4 of my students placing 1st - 3rd at our district contests in their respective categories (food, agriculture, etc.).

Both of my kids joined the photography group and not because I made them  and this is the dilemma. Both of them now enjoy photography and want to keep doing it. My son uses my T1i, my daughter my 60D, and I use my 5D (and 60D when she's not using it). They are also at that age where the more a lens can zoom, the better. So they've been using (fighting over) my 70-300 IS USM. I'm a mean dad and won't let them use my 70-200. So now I'm stuck, or rather, now I have to save a little longer. 

I normally would have traded off my T1i and 70-300, which I no longer use, and I wanted to sell my 60 macro and 10-22 to fund a 16-35 f4 IS. This would give me a great FF kit for my 5D and what ever future camera I decide to trade up too. But, now that my kids enjoy photography, I don't want to get rid of those cameras and lenses and reduce their creative options. I still may sell the 70-300 and use the money to purchase two 55-250 STM's so both kids will have access to tele-zooms on photography walks.

It's my dilemma, but in this case, it's a fun one to have!


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi wsmith! 

First of all I would say that you have a really great/good/cool dilemma. 
Because you now can so something you really love together with someone you (surely) love much more  

Secondly: If they want to use, have or even own a camera kit your "second hand" equipment could become the next birthday or xmas present to them. Then you'll save money there for what you plan to get in the future. 
And it should be well understood by your kids what kind of value they get so they shouldn't complain about the equipment not beeing brand new. 

And also your plans seem to be well considered, like that one:



> I still may sell the 70-300 and use the money to purchase two 55-250 STM's so both kids will have access to tele-zooms on photography walks.


if that works well from the costs perspective you kids will each get a lens that'll should be optically better than the old one at the tradeoff of losing 50 mm and a better mechanical built. But both will get a good zoom 


One thing at the end:


> I'm a mean dad and won't let them use my 70-200.


Yes you really are! Shame on you  

Have fun.


----------

